# Paypal Scam — Beware!



## Barliman Butterbur (Feb 25, 2005)

I have been getting a number of emails lately, allegedly from PayPal, the company that processes the money on eBay purchases. They say they're "randomly flagging accounts" and need verification on such things as my credit card number, etc. *This is a scam.* You can tell because the letter — although looking absolutely authentic — begins "Dear PayPal Member." PayPal ALWAYS uses your first and last name! I called PayPal and talked to them, and I did some googling around. There are a number of internet scam artists posing as PayPal people trying to get sensitive info from you. I forwarded the forgery to PayPal at [email protected]. If you ever get one of these letters, you do the same and then delete the email WITHOUT clicking on any of the links it contains. And pass on this information!

Barley


----------



## Jesse (Feb 25, 2005)

thanks....


----------



## Maeglin (Feb 25, 2005)

thanks barley, I just used paypal recently for the first time, and my hard drive also crashed just before that, so I don't want to be getting anything else that will harm the machine


----------



## Hammersmith (Feb 26, 2005)

Always good to know. Cheers. But also let's remember that Paypal itself is a reliable and trustworthy website, etc, etc, yadda yadda


----------



## e.Blackstar (Mar 6, 2005)

Thanks barley


----------



## Wolfshead (Mar 22, 2005)

It's important to remember that companies like PayPal, eBay, your bank, Hotmail etc will *never* ask you for credit card details or passwords. If anything does that it's a scam and you should contact the company they're imitating


----------

